# Water butt filters



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I need to get myself a water butt before the drought hits  I've only got space for a 200 litre butt so cannot use I've flowing into a second water butt as a filter. I'm going to look at a slightly better filter for the drain pipe but what else is there available for filtering water before it goes into a bucket or hose pipe ?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Put a pair of tights in your down pipe and use gutter guards on your gutters.

Put your tap halfway up your water butt. You get to use less but the sediment will all settle on the bottom.

One of your hairs is about 70 microns across. How small do you want to filter out?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

As above, how pure do you want it? The first stage in my RO system is 5μm.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Steve, if you're looking for a butt, try Wickes as they have some 500Ltr units. 

Fish


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about the particles. I have two water butts linked together and happily use water from either. The taps are in the usual position, a little off the bottom. The sediment settles happily at the bottom. If you're a chemist it might be an issue but day-to-day use I've found it fine.


----------

